# Skydiving



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

Anybody up for a trip to Newport with yours truly ???????? And *NO* 7, you can't come along just to push me out.

JAP ?????


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

mtc said:


> Not enough of an adrenaline rush racing the Segway in the food court?


Until you roll out the door at 13,500 feet and view the Newport beaches and Bridge, you have NO IDEA what it's like.......... You coming?


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Pretty sure that there is a clause in my life insurance policy about jumping out of a perfectly fine airplane.


If I was younger and had no kids I would definatly go. in the early 90's made a few attempts in Washington state. But two attemps I made the plans fell through. Once dew to the weather, the other I broke my ankle. When kids are old enough to fend for them selves. 

It is definatly on the bucket list!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I'll think about it, I looked at their site....they only do tandems. Seems like putting training wheels on a bike after racing bmx .


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

SniperGAF said:


> Anybody up for a trip to Newport with yours truly ???????? And *NO* 7, you can't come along just to push me out.
> 
> JAP ?????


7 just wants you to push back.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

tandem just means your family has good grounds for a lawsuit


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

That would be pretty badass. 

I could Technoviking dance ALLLLLLLL the way down to the Newport... 

I'm not packing your chute Sniper... no ****.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

When?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I would love to but my doctor said no more jumps after my accident,
enjoy the ride.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

I'd go, But they don't have cargo chutes!:teeth_smile:


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

SniperGAF said:


> Anybody up for a trip to Newport with yours truly ???????? And *NO* 7, you can't come along just to push me out.
> 
> JAP ?????


What is the SniperGAF rate for such an adventure and where the EFF is Newport?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

It's about 200 bucks pp........ I think the only restriction is you have to weigh under 225. Deez, that might exclude you, no?

Sorry Lawman, looks like you're out too.


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm in! Haha!


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

SniperGAF said:


> It's about 200 bucks pp........ I think the only restriction is you have to weigh under 225. Deez, that might exclude you, no?
> 
> 
> > They can drop a fifteen thousand pound dazy cutter out the ass of a C-130 but they can't fit Deez into a recreational parachute.....
> ...


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

SniperGAF said:


> Until you roll out the door at 13,500 feet and view the Newport beaches and Bridge, you have NO IDEA what it's like


You'll still be a dirty nasty LEG.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

225?!! Geez... I'm just barely under at 210. Apparently they don't like meatheads or gym rats... 

Well if my chute fails, I'll just flex my lats(forming wings) and glide down to Newport... 

No. Not really.


----------



## Q2ONE (Jul 1, 2010)

I did it last year. Definitely would recommend it to anyone who can do it.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

SinePari said:


> You'll still be a dirty nasty LEG.


Bwahahahahahaha!!! Fuckin' leg pog...

Under 225? Jeez that's close.. I ain't cutting out beer for anyone so, latah....


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

I would do it in a heartbeat... But I don't think they'll let me jump right now. lol


----------



## vtdeputy (May 24, 2010)

I just last summer up here in VT. It was great!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm gonna have to pass for now due to the kids, but if George senior can do it at his age, i'll be fine by the time it's my turn to live crazzzayyyy again:wavespin:

Don't turn away 7 too quickly, word is he's a seasoned "tandem master":wink_smile:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

They claim this will carry 6000 lbs


----------

